# Brown Betty



## music6000 (Feb 21, 2019)

This was on the old Forum & Lost.
Plenty of adjustment to fine tune your Overdrive/Distortion needs.
Mods : Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 17, 2019)

Very clean!  Is that a decal on the front panel?  I built one of these too, but so far the front panel is blank.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 17, 2019)

A4 Transparent Adhesive Back Sheets for Inkjet Printers.
Graphics are created using Photoshop.
Graphic is applied to Enclosure & sealed with Helmar Crystal Kote Matte Finish.
Finished with Automotive Clear Coat.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 17, 2019)

Cool!  Looks like they make them for laser printers too.  Thanks.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 18, 2019)

music6000 said:


> A4 Transparent Adhesive Back Sheets for Inkjet Printers.
> Graphics are created using Photoshop.
> Graphic is applied to Enclosure & sealed with Helmar Crystal Kote Matte Finish.
> Finished with Automotive Clear Coat.



I have never really used Photoshop but wanted to give it a try. Do you think it would be better to start with Photoshop or try Illustrator since it is more for vectors and such?


----------



## temol (Mar 18, 2019)

Both.. 
But I'd start with Illustrator.  I use Illustrator 90% of the time when designing new pedal artwork.

T.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 18, 2019)

My son needed to use Photoshop years ago so I learned from him & I still ring him if I have a problem.


----------



## Alphajellyfish (Jun 8, 2019)

Where exactly are the battery clip wires connected?

Does the red go to the + of the power supply point, and the black to ground anywhere or the - of the ps point?

Cheers! Looks awesome!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 8, 2019)

No, the Battery clip + Red has it's own pin on a 3 pin 2.1mm panel mount Power Jack so when you plug an external power supply, the Barrel disconnects the Battery from the Circuit or you would Fry the Battery.
You need a Stereo type Input Jack for the Battery option, Input lead is Tip, Ground lead is Ring, - Black battery lead is Sleeve.
This is so when you unplug the Mono Input Jack lead from the pedal, It disconnects the Battery.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 8, 2019)

looks great, as always


----------

